# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  EZ Stairs

## fnqtech

Does anyone have any experience with EZ Stairs. The product is from the USA and I am not sure if it is available here however the kits do not include timber so postage should not be an issue.. www.*ez*-*stairs*.com/
I want to put a 2.5 metre drop internal staircase into the garage and this looks like a fairly simple solution

----------


## CABuilder

I am a deck builder as well as GC and the EZ stair system is the only way we build stairs.  I have over 150 decks in the field using these brackets and they are the greatest.  I was a little skeptical when I first tried them, but now I don't do it any other way.  if you follow the directions and use the right materials you will end up with a stairway that you can park a truck on, with no squeaks and no worries.  If you are not an upper level carpenter that has experience cutting stairs they are the way to go.  You will have 4 stringer cuts with EZ versus 100 with traditional, lots of chances to mark/cut it wrong.  One replacement 2x12 because of a miscut will probably make up the difference for the EZ materials...

----------

